# Another 'family portrait'



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I also collect old handbooks.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Probably just a photoshop collage. :jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ever since this post:


Jeez. I was hoping you had a pre-1920 or something you didn't want any more.

I can always photoshop an '11 in there. 
__________________
*Googlin' my way to wisdom.*

_Last edited by 480sparky; 09-26-2010 at 09:32 PM. _








I question the authenticity of your "portraits":whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ...........I question the authenticity of your "portraits":whistling2:



Maybe you should look close at the books I sent you. :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe you should look close at the books I sent you. :whistling2:


 



I'm only picking. 

There's not a doubt in my mind you've read the first page of everyone of those books:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm only picking.
> 
> There's not a doubt in my mind you've read the first page of everyone of those books:whistling2:



I _had _to read 'em........... I Photoshoped 'em! :laughing:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to see you let them out of the house every now & then. I thought I was going to have to report you to PETNEC!:laughing:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

At one time, I used to have a copy of the 1987 Handbook, If I still did, I would donate it to "The Family!":thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice Avatar Mcclary's electricial.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Nice Avatar Mcclary's electricial.:thumbsup:


I have no idea where he got that picture of my wife.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have no idea where he got that picture of my wife.



Ya got one of her nekkid?


No? Ya want one? :jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Nice Avatar Mcclary's electricial.:thumbsup:


 

You been busy? haven't seen you as much


----------

